# Ganache or Glaze?



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are there differences between a cake covered with a glaze (chocolate, butter and corn syrup) as oppose to a cake covered with a ganache (cream and chocolate) ? Is one easier to work with? Shinier? Longer lasting?.... I could really use help on this having never work with glaze before.



Thanks!


----------



## ironchefatl (Dec 1, 2002)

cream and chocolate sounds yummy-er :lips: :lips: :lips:

maybe the glaze would sweat less in the cooler?


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

Ganache is better for taste, while glaze is better for shining appearance. Sometimes glaze will be slightly tart tasted which is affected by glucose syrup.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Supposedly a ganache made with corn syrup is shinier. I don't see any visual difference. As long as the cake is freshly glazed, it's shiny--- with or without corn syrup. So I don't put syrup into my glaze.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Great I'll keep using a ganache on my cakes.


Thank you everyone!


----------

